# 4-Way Wedge for my 35 ton CountyLine Splitter



## MacinJosh (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey guys, looking for a 4-way wedge for my splitter. The SpeeCo one listed on TSC website that says it will work with CountyLine gets less than stellar reviews. And I don't think the Swisher 4-way wedge will fit my splitter.

Anyone on here have a 4 way splitter for a 35 ton CountyLine they use and like?

Thanks


----------



## MacinJosh (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow, crickets. I guess that's my answer. No good solution. [emoji20]


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 3, 2015)

I never used one but common sense says the log would have to be the perfect size for it to work correctly. Too big uh uh to little uh uh


----------



## Kenster (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a 35 ton Huskee/Speeco.  It would certainly handle a 4-way but I can't see me ever using one.   If you get one, let us know what you think.


----------



## JathanLFL (Jan 7, 2016)

i have a speeco 4 way splitter for my black diamond 25 ton splitter i was impressed with it. it is a slip on and off that takes maybe 10 seconds to do but common sense tells me to do all the big stuff first then take the 4 way off to do the smaller stuff.


----------



## cachunko (Jan 8, 2016)

I made one.  It was awesome until I got into a really snarly round and twisted it all up.  I made mine to slip on - it would take about 1 second to take on or off.  That was really nice because the 4 way wedge is only good for a certain size of log.  I thought about buying one, but for $100 it doesn't really increase my efficiency that much.


----------



## mellow (Jan 8, 2016)

All the previous posts have mentioned it, it does take a right size log for it to work right, either that or you hold it up on smaller ones or end up with odd splits on bigger ones, I use mine on my 27 ton and it works great on the right size logs.



http://www.freewebs.com/logsplitter/


----------



## blades (Jan 13, 2016)

I made one for a customer, slip on style,  said it worked well until he ripped a wing off, had it repaired hasn't used since- but that could be due to the odd weather this year as he is in the firewood business and that hasn't been stellar from what I can tell.


----------

